

Stop disrupting everything - jfb
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/05/disrupting_disruption_a_once_useful_concept_has_become_a_lame_catchphrase.html

======
artemio
"the term “disruptive innovation” comes to us from Harvard Business School
professor Clayton Christensen and his excellent 1997 book The Innovator’s
Dilemma."

